# What gun and gear are you using this season



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I will be using my sbe 26 3.5 with hevi-shot, and wad wizard tube. along with a aimpoint comp m2 sight. Backing it up in case is my nova 24 inch with a carlsons hevi shot tube using 3.5 hevi shot and a aimpoint xd extreme sight! cant wait


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

First three days will have the Golden Eagle Bow in hand, and after that I,ll have the Mossberg 835 ultramag loaded with 3.5 #4's. BAYDOG


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

I will be taking my dad's winchester single shot. I will be (hopefully) firing the last two federal premium shells that I bought 4 years ago. I like to keep it simple and inexpensive. So far so good. Good luck this year guys.  

Doctor


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Either my Remington 870 Mag. 12 ga. or Stoger 12 ga. over and under.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Browning Gold 10 gauge factory full choke with Federal #5's.
An amazing pattern out to 50 yards.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Gun:
Remington 870 Express Magnum with TruGlo Fiber Optic sights.
Remington Turkey choke in a 26" vent rib bbl.
Winchester Supreme 3" #5's

Gear:
Cabelas Seclusion 3D Camo clothing 
Knight and Hale Lonesome Hen push-button call
Primos Ol' Glory slate call
Diaphram call (Quaker Boy, IIRC)
Michigan-Sportsman.com Real Tree camo hat 
Bark River Woodland knife


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Benelli or Verona 12 Gauge
Undertaker Choke tube
Ammo TBD (I forgot which patterned the best for me last year.)


Quaker Boy Box Call
Various Primo Locator Calls
AWAY Products Turkey Trooper 2000
Knight and Hale Slates
Everybodies diagphram calls.

New Mossy Oak Breakup Camo



Anything else I find between now and hunting season.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

Gun & Ammo:

Benelli M1 Field- Forcing cones lengthened by Mag-Na-Port, also pro- ported and Hi-Vis interchangable bead installed. Using a Kick's turkey choke and Winchester High Velocity 5's. Three clients shot birds beyond 50yds this past year (I didn't tell them to shoot that early!) with this gun. I like it because it's lighter than the 3.5" guns.

Gear:

Various slates (H.S. Battey Slate, Cody Slate, MAD PowerCrystal, etc.). I prefer the Knight and Hale "Four Aces" diaphram pack. Very raspy and lots of different sounds. Pockets are full of other calls I use from time to time. Also melted candy bars from hunts long past (some day I'll clean it out).

Confort is a big thing for me so I use a Bucklick Creek vest with a high-back seat built right in. I wore out my last one after three years of hunting and one of guideing.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

BGH with 3" Federal #5s out of a Undertaker Tube.
Super Elite Vest in MO Breakup
Calls are as follows-
A-WAY Turkey Trooper 2000, excellent call
HS Black Magic Slate, also excellent and can get real loud
HS 360 Slate
HS lil deuce slate
K&H Lonesome hen
HS Field Champion "Natural" box call
HS lilstrut box call
HS Palmers Hoot Tube
K&H Crow call
Old Wooden Goose Call- resonant cavity
I like the Rosewood and Hickory strikers as well as the HS Magic Wand striker

I use the Black Magic to get them interested and then switch to the TT2000 for finishing. Although the Natural Box Call has also done well for me.
I absolutely cannot use diaphragm calls.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

56" 52# Black widow recurve w/28" ceder shaft 450 grain weight Arrows. on state land, Remington 870 Wing master w/ Turkey choke in a 26" vent rib bbl.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Browning BPS Turkey Gun- All Camo with rifle iron sights. Browning Invector ported turkey choke. Pentax 2.5x MO scope in Win QR side mount. 
BU Gun - Rem 11-87 SP w/ Rem XX choke

Win Supreme HV Turkey Loads-#5's

Calls - TNTC

Good luck to all NWTF members this season.

Natty B.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

2003 Bowtech Patriot Dually, Gold Tip XT's with NAP gobbler Getters. 

Double Bull BS5 Blind

Several different calls.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

When I am bowhunting or photographing, 

Lucky's Blind
Digital with 10X optical zoom

PSE with turkey expandables

Gunning:
H&K Turkey Blaster 20" bbl with extended tubes, red dot sight and Remington 3.5's

or 

Nova Turkey Blaster with Briley Hevi shot tube and Hevi shot according to location/wind...


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Remington Wingmaster 3'' 12 gauge, Red dot scope,Rhino 2'' extended choke tube and # H378 - 4X5X7 Hevishot from Environmental.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

remington youth (im only a kid) 870..with a full choke tube..and i think 6 shot hevi shot.

gear:slate call, box call, bucklick creek vest


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Gotta new gun  1922 L.C Smith 12 gauge FW
Len Graves Box Call
Lacrosse boots
Bug suit
Butt the best thing I found was a foam seat by Yukon Tracks.
It is great to sit on and lightweight too!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Remington 1187 12ga. w/turkey choke & Federal #6-3" turkey loads. 
Various mouth/diapram calls.


----------



## p.s.e man (Sep 30, 2003)

bereatta a303 semiauto 12 gauge in mossy oak camo and briley extra full choke tube
winchester supreme #4 shot
for turkey calls i have
quaker boy easy yelper push button call
quaker boy little onesider boxcall
quaker boy hurracaine box call (just got  )
h&s strut li,l duce slate
locaters
owl call
crow call
and whatever other calls my buddy brings(he is a better caller than me)


----------



## callerdog (Mar 21, 2004)

Benilli Super Black Eagle with cabela's hevi-shot tube.Rem.Hevi-shot 3.5'' #6 hevi-shot. awesome combo!!!


----------

